# Amsterdam for a few days - never been before



## Caveat (24 Jun 2008)

Hi all

Did a search but surprisingly, didn't find much info less then 4 years old.

Have accomodation sorted - anyone any recommendations on what to see or do?  or where to avoid?

Never been, so everything considered - but bear in mind we only have 3 days.

Cheers


----------



## TreeTiger (24 Jun 2008)

The Anne Frank house, very weird feeling to be in there having read her diary as a teenager.

Haven't been in years but all the little pubs around the place were great!  It was also very picturesque at night as all the bridges were lit up.


----------



## eileen alana (24 Jun 2008)

The people are very friendly there, watch out for the bicycles.


----------



## PaperRound (24 Jun 2008)

Its a very nice town to walk around. 
Loads of great art galleries to go to. The Heineken brewery is well worth a visit too.

There are also the 'attractions' that Amsterdam is more famous for.


----------



## z103 (24 Jun 2008)

The red light district -very surreal. Almost an apocalyptic feeling about the place.
If you like spamspamspam, that's good, but I'd only recommend it if everyone in your party has some. The tea's horrible.
There's also a toothbrush shop.


----------



## Caveat (24 Jun 2008)

Thanks so far



TreeTiger said:


> The Anne Frank house


 
yep - kind of a 'must' really.



PaperRound said:


> Its a very nice town to walk around.


 
So I've heard - and pretty compact too?



leghorn said:


> The red light district -very surreal. Almost an apocalyptic feeling about the place.


 
How safe is it in your experience? I've heard conflicting reports ranging from "absolutely fine" to "don't go anywhere near it"



> If you like spamspamspam


 
Well, has to be done really hasn't it? 



> There's also a toothbrush shop.


 
Er...ok


----------



## z103 (24 Jun 2008)

> How safe is it in your experience? I've heard conflicting reports ranging from "absolutely fine" to "don't go anywhere near it"


Well, like anywhere, you'll have to keep your wits about you (avoid dark alleyways etc). When we visited, it was like a procession of tourists going around and around.


----------



## WaterSprite (25 Jun 2008)

Van Gogh Museum, Reichsmuseum (if it's re-opened) both must-sees.  There's also the museum of erotica on the main drag from the train station to Dam Square - but you'll have to tell us if you go:-0  Get the train from Schipol and don't even think about a taxi - train is v convenient.

Amsterdam is really great and is mis-represented by all the stag parties etc.  The food's great, drink is cheap, shopping is great and the Dutch are nice - have a great time!

Sprite


----------



## gebbel (25 Jun 2008)

leghorn said:


> When we visited, it was like a procession of tourists going around and around.


 
....no doubt after smoking the funny stuff!


----------



## soy (25 Jun 2008)

Get one of these cards at the tourist office outside Central Station - gives good discounts and covers most of the main attractions http://www.iamsterdam.com/


----------



## Jock04 (25 Jun 2008)

Hi Caveat

I'll leave others to recommend the cultural experiences, whilst I PM you the names of my favourite coffeeshops


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2008)

Red light district is fine if you stick to the main thoroughfares, its bursting with tourists. Use the same precautions as you would in any city, some dark alleyways contain crack smokers, stay away. 
Avoid looking too like a tourist, I was there with a friend for 2 weeks, for the first 5 days we were constantly harrassed by people trying to sell us hard drugs, a kind of sing song in your ear as they pass 'escasty, heroin, cocaine, you want....', and then when it stopped we realised we had also stopped walking around with our jaws on the ground looking at things in awe.

Heinekin beer tour is great fun also, make sure youre in the first group in to avail of most beer!!


----------



## gipimann (25 Jun 2008)

There's a shuttle bus which goes from Schipol Airport to most hotels (hotelconnexxion, I think it's called), costs €21 return and you'll be brought to your hotel door. Very convenient!

If you're a footie fan, take a trip to see the Amsterdam ArenA (yep, that's how it's spelt!), where Ajax play. How a stadium (and surrounding area) should be built! 

Amsterdam zoo is worth a visit too if you're into that kind of thing.
I was there in Feb and the Heineken brewery tour was closed 
Would second the Anne Frank House visit, and the Rijksmuseum too.

(PS - wouldn't bother with the museum of erotica on the Damrak unless you've seen everything else.....)


----------



## Howitzer (25 Jun 2008)

If you're a meat eater - Cafe De Klos, Kerkstraat

http://maps.google.com/maphp?ie=UTF8&ll=52.36466,4.885515&spn=0.00435,0.006459&z=17

They're always busy - say you'll wait. Get the ribs.


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2008)

Thanks all

Look forward to getting coffee shop recommendations Jock


----------



## huskerdu (25 Jun 2008)

Amsterdam is full of great thai and other ethnic restaurants. 
Food is generally good value and the portions are huge. 
The beer is, of course, good but not particularly cheap. 


The red light district is not dangerous, but sleazy and really quite dull. Watching drunk slag parties making faces at prostitutes is not my idea of fun. 

The drug dealers are everywhere, but mostly very polite and easy to ignore.
its a very safe city once you are not stupid about basic precautions to watch
your personal belongings.


----------



## Fleur (25 Jun 2008)

You can see main tourist sights by boat, travelling along the canals.  You can hop on and off when you like. (It stops at Anne Frank museum). Nice and relaxing when you're feeling a bit wrecked from a night on the town!


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2008)

Thanks again all

Fleur - yes, someone mentioned that to me today actually.

Plenty of ideas anyway!


----------



## kaiser1 (25 Jun 2008)

I did a *_Free _walking tour
We had a cool guy bring us around for about 3 hours.
Saw alot of the city in that time with a break for food.
It starts across the road from the main train station - cant remember the time - I think about 10am
if your staying in a hostel they'll have info on it for sure - if not just ask around

*i tipped him of course  but there is no pressure if ur on a budget


----------



## Pique318 (26 Jun 2008)

If you're going with Mrs Caveat, then take a nighttime canal boat tour, nice & romantic..


----------



## Caveat (26 Jun 2008)

Pique318 said:


> If you're going with Mrs Caveat, then take a nighttime canal boat tour, nice & romantic..


 
I am, and maybe we will


----------



## jimbob1234 (26 Jun 2008)

and a 3 some with a prostitute???


----------



## ShaneMc (26 Jun 2008)

jimbob1234 said:


> and a 3 some with a prostitute???


 
Also very romantic!


----------



## Kobie (30 Jun 2008)

I lived there for a few years - great city.  The Red Light District is only one small part of it & unfortunately a lot of tourists never leave it & come away with a very squewed perspective of the city.

In terms of safety it's only got a fraction of the crime that somewhere like Dublin does.  RLD is perfectly fine too - just ignore the drug dealers on the corners (they're pretty easy going anyway).  I never felt nervous walking around at any time of day.

Check out a few speciality beer pubs like the Arendsnest on Herengracht, or Zotte near Leidseplein (great food there too).  Cycling might seem a bit daunting if you're not used to it, but really is the best way to get around.  Perfectly safe and you've usually got your own lanes & sets of traffic lights too. Just keep out of the locals way (also when you're on foot).  

If you want to see windmills, a day trip to Zaanse Schans is worthwhile (if you do it on a Friday you can combine it with a trip to the v. touristy cheese market in Alkmaar).  Ledien, Utrecht and The Hague also make good daytrips (the wife might appreciate a trip to the Mauritus museum in the Hague to see Vermeers Girls with a Pearl Earing).

But personally I always found the best thing to do was simply walk along the canals & sit outside the cafes watching the world (and girls on bikes) go by.

Enjoy,
K.


----------



## Caveat (30 Jun 2008)

Thanks Kobie - helpful info!


----------



## Caveat (3 Sep 2008)

Just to say BTW we had a great time - highly recommended for those who have never been.  

Will be going again and for longer this time.  Great compact city to walk/cycle around, fantastic food, easy going atmosphere, feels safe...and of course the more "unusual" attractions are always interesting


----------



## Bosshog (3 Sep 2008)

Caveat - glad you enjoyed it.
heading over for the oct bank holiday weekendwith the wife and another couple. While you were there did you find any nice restaurants or bars that you would recommend?


----------



## Jock04 (3 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> Just to say BTW we had a great time - highly recommended for those who have never been.
> 
> Will be going again and for longer this time. Great compact city to walk/cycle around, fantastic food, easy going atmosphere, feels safe...and of course the more "unusual" attractions are always interesting


 
Glad to hear it, maaaan


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Sep 2008)

I would regard Amsterdam as the most over-rated tourist city in Europe. It manages to be sleazy and touristy at the same time, which is saying something. Some of the restaurants are good, others are dirty filthy kips that would be closed down within 5 minutes in Ireland (do not eat in Chinatown, for example). And whoever said the drink is cheap there is telling a porky.


----------



## Caveat (3 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> I would regard Amsterdam as the most over-rated tourist city in Europe.


 
I think _Paris_ gets that particular accolade IMO.



> It manages to be sleazy and touristy at the same time...


 
I didn't find this to be the case in a general sense. Sure there are sleazy/touristy areas though. I think this is true of any city really.



> Some of the restaurants are good, others are dirty filthy kips that would be closed down within 5 minutes in Ireland (do not eat in Chinatown, for example).


 
Had some great meals in a fantastic variety of restaurants: certainly no filth or 'kippiness' experienced - but didn't eat in Chinatown so can't comment on that.



> And whoever said the drink is cheap there is telling a porky.


 
Well you're right there.


----------



## Mumha (4 Sep 2008)

Sarang Mas is an Indonesian on the Damrak....very tasty food. As with most Indonesian restaurants, they do a rice table which is a selection of various meals.  [broken link removed]

Long Pura is a superb Indonesian restaurant but a little out from the centre.
Rozengracht 46-48, 1016 ND, Amsterdam, (020) 623 89 50 
#


----------



## Caveat (4 Sep 2008)

Bosshog said:


> Caveat - glad you enjoyed it.
> heading over for the oct bank holiday weekendwith the wife and another couple. While you were there did you find any nice restaurants or bars that you would recommend?


 
Sorry Bosshog, but we didn't pay very much attention to the names of places/streets etc.

We bought the _Rough Guide_ and it didn't let us down.  We didn't spend a lot of time in the city centre though.

_Utrechtstraat _in the southern canal belt is a street with quite a few good restaurants including a great Indonesian (mentioned in the guide).  Mexican, Indian, Argentinian steakhouse, French even Ethiopian are all there.

I'll speak to Ms Caveat tonight and see if I can remember more detail.


----------



## Bosshog (4 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> I'll speak to Ms Caveat tonight and see if I can remember more detail.



Lol! I wonder what made you so forgetfull !!


----------



## Smashbox (4 Sep 2008)

Amsterdam is great, I love it there.

Try to take in a canal trip, the boat drivers are mad but the scenary is great.

The Anne Frank and Van Gogh Museum

The Red Light District (De Wallen, also known as Walletjes or Rosse Buurt)

Amsterdam Arena - home to Ajax Football Club

Waterlooplein outdoor market

Heineken Experience 

Amstelkring Catholic chapel, hidden in the attic of an old canal house

Catch the free ferry behind Central Station to North Amsterdam for dykes, windmills and all the cute Dutch villages you can stand just a short ride away

Dam Square

There are an estimated one million bicycles in the city, so watch out when you're crossing the road!


----------



## AlastairSC (9 Sep 2008)

The area around the central canals e.g. Heerengracht is simply beautiful in Autumn when hundreds of trees are turning golden. Canal area is one of the most beautiful areas in any city I've seen. The houses, the markets, the galleries, the cyclists - they have it just right. I came back to Dublin centre, saw the litter, heard the traffic, watched the cyclists fighting for roadspace and wanted to jump on a plane and go back!


----------

